

Ask HN: What html/css framework do you use? - robinthrilliams

I've been dabbling in the Zurb foundation framework lately and it is great for all the projects that I have going on. Are there any that I should familiarize myself with?
======
pizza
Foundation is my go-to. Good CSS frameworks are the 960px grid system [1] and
the 1140px grid system [2].

[1] <http://960.gs/>

[2] <http://cssgrid.net/>

------
buu700
Twitter Bootstrap is pretty much everyone's de facto CSS framework these days.

<http://twitter.github.com/bootstrap/>

------
leriksen
When doing rails work, HTML => Haml When doing perl, HTML => HTML::Template

For both CSS => Sass

